#ubuntu-co 2011-01-17
<PalinT> ayuda
<PalinT> por favor
<PalinT> sobre una duda
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> como hago pa saber a que hora se apago mi computador la ultima vez ?
<hollman> andres833, como le termino de ir con drupal ?
<andres833> hollman, pues ahora tengo un lio 
<andres833> :p
<hollman> otro o el mismo ?
<andres833> hollman, The file in the Imagen field was unable to be uploaded.
<yamitcastrillon> hola
<yamitcastrillon> hay alguien en linea
<yamitcastrillon> ??????????????????????
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> !pregunta yamitcastrillon
<kubot> yamitcastrillon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yamitcastrillon> ok
<yamitcastrillon> tengo mi hd con 2 particiones en una windows xp, en la otra meti ubuntu 10.10. me toco instalarlo con una memoria usb, ahora cuando boya encender el pc me aparece un error qe dice mobproble: fatal............. y se ingresa inmediantamente a ubuntu y no puedo ingresar a  windows..........me dicen qe el grub pero ya lo repare y nada funciopna
<kuadrosx> yamitcastrillon: seguro que no borraste windows?
<yamitcastrillon> no
<yamitcastrillon> aunqe estube mirando la particion donde esta windows y na aparecen los archivos ntldr, boot.ini. ntetaction,......
<kuadrosx> como instalaste ubuntu?
<yamitcastrillon> pues en la particion, (diferente a la windows) con sistema de archivos ext4 tradicional, con una memoria usb
<yamitcastrillon> ...
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-18
<kuadrosx> yamitcastrillon: ni idea :P
<kuadrosx> no das mucha info y no tengo mucha experiencia con windows
<yamitcastrillon> qe mas info qieres
<yamitcastrillon> --
<yamitcastrillon> alguien mas me puede ayudar??????
<Atah> Hola team
<Atah> podria sugerirme un programa para descargas?
<hiko_hitokiri> jdowloader
<Atah> ese lo tngo
<Atah> pero alguno como ares, limewire, un p2p?
<hiko_hitokiri> dijiste programa para descargar
<Atah> jdowloader es un programa para descargas simultaneas a partir de links y no de una busqueda
<hiko_hitokiri> dijiste programa para descargar
<Atah> uhmmm
<Atah> viejo solo tenia q decir FROSTWIRE
<Atah> q soporte tan patetico, si se va a poner en un conflicto gramatical, quedese callado
<hiko_hitokiri> eso no es un programa de descarga es un programa p2p para compar tir archivos
<Atah> chao pues
<william12> hola
<william12> hola a todos
<tkw-one> jajja, este canal esta lleno de walking-die jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches william12
<william12> JoseGutierrez: hola
<william12> disculpa tu sabes si hay solucion para esta wirless RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) 
<william12> me da señal muy baja y el router esta a dos metros
<JoseGutierrez> tienes el puerto 80 funcionando bien...
<william12> el problema es de señal
<william12> solo me toma 12%
<JoseGutierrez> william12    cd ~/Escritorio/ unzip rtl8185_linux_26.1030.0625.2009.zip cd rtl8185_linux_26.1030.0625.2009.release/ make sudo make install sudo rmmod rtl8185
<william12> en donde puedo descargar el zip
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica estas ?
<andresmujica> dime stOrmBlast
<hollman> andresmujica, està ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<hollman> :-o
<andresmujica> si claro. para la  meeting  pero nadie vino
<hollman> ha
<hollman> acá estoy yo
<stOrmBlast> andres, tu sabes algo de el concilio, esque teníamos pendiente la finalización de la capacitacion que nos dio hollman pero han pasado como 15 dias y aun no se nada 
<stOrmBlast> era hoy o.0 ?
<andresmujica> hmm no sabria decirte stOrmBlast ...
<hollman> stOrmBlast, ahí está andresmujica el tambien es miembro del concilio ...
<andresmujica> por el fin de a°no las actividades tuvieron algo de receso
<stOrmBlast> hollman: si nunca lo habia visto :$ jajajajjaja
<hollman> y por lo visto al principio tambien :P
<andresmujica> entonces mientras retomamos el camino iremos reiniciando actividades
<hollman> stOrmBlast, si, es que el suele ser así ...
<stOrmBlast> ok entiendo 
<stOrmBlast> esque le envié un mail a JuanMarquez pero aun no lo responde y eso fue hace 15 días mas o menos 
<stOrmBlast> yo dije: nos abrieron de el parche :(
<hollman> stOrmBlast, no no nada
<andresmujica> hmm.. juan creo que estaba fuera del país la verdad no se bien.
<hollman> si no le contesta me dice
<hollman> stOrmBlast, le reco mejor enviarlo a la lista del concilio directamente
<andresmujica> no no te preocupes stOrmBlast lo que pasa es que a veces el asunto se allaaaaaarrrgggaaaaaaaaaaa
<andresmujica> igual si es mejor eso
<andresmujica> enviar a ubuntu-co-concilio directamente
<stOrmBlast> ok hollman esperare un poco mas por si responde uno o dos días mas
<hollman> andresmujica, juan ya regresó
<stOrmBlast> tal vez esta muy atareado
<andresmujica> ahh que bueno!
<stOrmBlast> hollman: tienes planes de pasar por bucaramanga este año ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, planes. mmmm no
<stOrmBlast> mmmm :(
<stOrmBlast> era para hacer un evento o algo asi con los de CUSOL
<hollman> stOrmBlast, pues la verdad no man ...
<hollman> no planes de viaje en mucho tiempo
<hollman> creo ...
<stOrmBlast> esque pensaba en hacer un evento como llamativo, algo que incite a las personas a asistir en verdad, que cause curiosidad 
<hollman> stOrmBlast, pues por ahora seria virtual ....
<hollman> video conf
<hollman> o algo asi
<stOrmBlast> los eventos aquí son cuando mucho de 30 personas 
<stOrmBlast> demas estoy presentando pruebas para un call center si logro meterme, con el tiempo quiero como convencerlos de pasar a linux ellos usan windows :S
<stOrmBlast> pero seria a largo plazo
<hollman> yo he estado en unos de 10 si acaso ;)
<hollman> http://www.hollmanenciso.com/es/content/ciber-control-cafe-internet-en-ubuntu-linux
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> me voy a dormir
<stOrmBlast> same here!
<hollman> saludos stOrmBlast andresmujica y todos
<stOrmBlast> hollman: que descanses 
<tkw-one> lean esto: http://pastebin.com/F7xdnh1k
<sirderigo> buenas!!
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-19
<k-milogars>  necesito un software que realize facturacion, inventarios etc
<Tupac> Hola compañeros
<Guest14334> hola
<kuadrosx> buenas
<kuadrosx> Guest14334: auto saludo?
<Guest14334> quiero descargar este programa y cuando clickeo en linux sale esta lista
<Guest14334> http://svn.tribler.org/abc/branches/release-5.3.x/
<Guest14334> no veo un .deb y quisiera saber cual debo descargar...
<Guest14334> ¿?
<Angela> Hola
<DiegoADD> Buenas noches a todos
<DiegoADD> Tengo una pregunta con respecto a ubuntu instalado como aplicacion de windows
<DiegoADD> cuando lo instala en la unidad c de windows no puedo ver los archivos de la undad C: como hago para poder verlos
<DiegoADD> intente montar el volumen en linux, pero me daño el mbr de windows, me toco repararlo
<DiegoADD> que otra form hay
<Atah> Hola compañeros, quiero descargar un programa y cuando hago click no veo nada como un .deb, solo veo esto http://svn.tribler.org/abc/branches/release-5.3.x/
<Atah> Hola compañeros, quiero descargar un programa y cuando hago click no veo nada como un .deb, solo veo esto http://svn.tribler.org/abc/branches/release-5.3.x/
<hollman_> Atah, en consola
<hollman_> svn co http://svn.tribler.org/abc/branches/release-5.3.x/
<Atah> huy bn gracia Hollman
<Atah> podria enseñarme q significan los archivos y los comandos q me sugiere?
<hollman_> Atah, yo la verdad no soy muy duro en eso
<hollman_> son paquetes que están en un controlador de versiones
<hollman_> lo que ud hace con svn co es bajar todo
<hollman_> lo que bajas es el fuente
<hollman_> ahi debes luego compilar ...
<hollman_> en consola haga svn --help
<hollman_> ahí le salen los comandos con ayuda
<hollman_> o man svn
<Atah> listo men, Gracias por la ayuda
<hollman_> Atah, no problem
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-20
<IngForigua1> hiko_hitokiri: todavia viendo novelas?
<camo87> hola
<camo87> buenos dias
<camo87> hola?
<camo87> alguien aquien hacerle una consulta?
<hollman> !pregunta camon
<kubot> hollman: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<hollman> camon !pregunta
<hollman> ya se me olvido
<hollman> camon solo pregunta, si alguien sabe la respuesta contestará!
<Andphe> !pregunta hollman
<kubot> hollman: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Andphe> xD
<hollman> Andphe, haaa el bot está rebelado conmigo ..
<Andphe> !pregunta camo87 
<kubot> camo87: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Andphe> es que no es camon
<Andphe> es camo87 
<hollman> ha es que es con 87
<Andphe> :)
<camo87> hola, soy estudiante de ing de sistemas de 5  y T. P. en sistemas y adicicional trabajo en una sede de la CORPORACION UNIVERSITARIA REMINGTON y quiero realizar un taller sobre software libre en donde  en esta sede, quisiera saber quine me podria ayudar para el desarrollo de  este
<hollman> camo87, donde queda la  CORPORACION UNIVERSITARIA REMINGTON =
<hollman> ?
<camo87> esta sede queda en SARAVENA - ARAUCA
<hollman> jumm
<camo87> la REMINGTON es de medellin
<hollman> camo87, pues la unica es que envie un email a la lista a ver si hay gente por ese lado que le peuda colaborar
<hollman> por otra parteUbuntu Colombia podria ayudar con material, no se
<hollman> pero eso si ya le toca preguntarles a los admins.
<hollman> enviarles la propuesta
<camo87> y como hago para contactar a los admins
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<hollman> abajo en miembros
<hollman> wiki, ahí salen los emails de ellos
<camo87> ok con alguno de ellos puedo presentar la propuesta
<camo87> gracias hollman
<hollman> camo87, le sugiero lo envie a todos
<camo87> ok, muchas gracias por tu colaboracion
<Andphe> <mefistoso> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/soporte-de-turbo-boost-de-intel-core-i7
<kuadrosx> hollman: cuales son las formas de instalar un netbook?
<hollman> kuadrosx, instalar en donde ?
<kuadrosx> instalarle un ubuntu
<kuadrosx> a un toshiba
<kuadrosx> esta es la unica forma http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download ?
<kuadrosx> o se puede por red o algo asi :P
<hollman> si, por red
<hollman> si el toshiba tiene psx
<hollman>  **pxe
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> que es pxe?
<kuadrosx> hollman: give me a link :)
<hollman> http://www.google.com.co/search?hl=en&q=instalar+ubuntu+pxe&btnG=Search
<kuadrosx> disque google :|
<kuadrosx> hollman: ok, gracias
<hollman> kuadrosx, que quiere hacer ?
<hollman> no tiene una usb ¿
<kuadrosx> dice la que lo va a instalar que...
<kuadrosx> le salio un error con la usb
<hollman> je
<hollman> lo metio mal a la usb
<hollman> digale que lo haga again ...
<kuadrosx> hollman: como se llama el paquete
<kuadrosx> que copia la iso al la memoria?
<hollman> kuadrosx, usb-creator-noseque
<hollman> -gtk
<kuadrosx> usb-creator-kde :P
<kuadrosx> a ok hollman gracias
<hollman> kuadrosx, np
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-21
<hiko_hitokiri> que hay IngForigua 
<hiko_hitokiri> deje de ver novelas
<IngForigua> hola hiko_hitokiri
<grumete> alguien despierto?
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> variso supongo
<kuadrosx> es temprano
<grumete> no, muchachos, es que instalé el 10.10 en el laptop de alguien, y tiene un problema feo.
<grumete> cada vez que se requiere contraseña del administrador para instalar algo,
<grumete>  luego de introducir la contraseña, sale otra ventana para autenticar algo así, y los botones no responden.
<grumete>  entonces, pues eso confunde y me hizo quedar mal delante de esa persona jeje
<kuadrosx> ni idea
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hollman> Andphe, quien es el dueño de /var/www ?
<hollman> que permisos tiene ese directorio por default ¿?
<Andphe> www-data
<Andphe> por defecto no se, tal vez 755
<hollman> haaaaaaaaa
<hollman> demonioos
<hollman> Forbidden
<hollman> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<Andphe> tiene que poner un archivo index.hyml
<Andphe> index.html
<Andphe> o index.php
<Andphe> realtek > atheros o realtek < atheros ?
<hollman> Andphe, venga, es que a lo que ejecuto la app desde el netbeans no me sale en el navegador ... :S
<hollman> Oops! This link appears to be broken
<Andphe> seguro no está publicando el proyecto
<Andphe> en donde tiene el proyecto ?
<hollman> en /home/hollman/netbeansProjects
<hollman> y pues a lo que lo lanza en el navegador lo manda a http://localhost/consultaDB/index.php
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> mire las propiedades del proyecto
<Andphe> debe haber una opción que dice publicar el proyecto antes de ejecutar
<Andphe> o algo parecido
<Andphe> a ver la busco en el mio
<Andphe> eso nunca ha funcionado para mi
<Andphe> con ningun cliente ni de irc, ni de IM
<hollman> :(
<Andphe> vee no encuentro opcion para simplemente copiar
<Andphe> hollman, por simplicidad cree el proyecto en /var/www
<hollman> pero es que si le digo, el me dice que no tiene permisos para copiar el proyecto 
<hollman> Target Folder cannot be created.
<hollman> que es en la opcion que dice copy files sources folder to another location, ahí le doy /var/www/
<Andphe> en donde está esa opcion que no la veo ?
<hollman> en las propiedades del proyecto
<Andphe> tiene que ser /var/www/consultaDB
<hollman> file > project properties
<Andphe> no pero esa opcion no es para lo que ud piensa
<hollman> Andphe, regaleme un ls -al /var/www/ porfa
<Andphe> no llae
<Andphe> mucha informacion clasificada
<hollman> bueno, solo la primera linea
<hollman> la de www
<Andphe> tiras yo no uso esa carpeta
<Andphe> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2010-08-21 16:24 .
<Andphe> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2010-10-10 12:19 ..
<Andphe> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  177 2010-08-21 16:24 index.html
<Andphe> mi docroot está en /home
<Andphe> para no tener que fijarme cuando formatee
<Andphe> sino que conservo todo /home
<Andphe> con apache y todo
<Andphe> ps con los sitios
<hollman> haj, peleme la tales ...
<hollman> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 2011-01-21 10:28 .
<hollman> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root    4096 2011-01-21 10:28 ..
<hollman> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2728271 2011-01-05 01:25 drupal-7.0.tar.gz
<hollman> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      20 2011-01-21 10:27 index.html
<hollman> pero el gran fucking netbeans no me muestra los proyectos
<Andphe> hollman, es que son 2 cosas diferentes
<Andphe> ud tiene su proyecto en /home
<Andphe> y netbeans piensa que ud tiene su proyecto en /var/www
<Andphe> por eso le decia que por simplicidad
<Andphe> cree una carpeta /var/www/consultaDB 
<Andphe> le da permisos para su usuario
<Andphe> y trabaja ahi
<hollman> naaaaaaa
<hollman> tampoco
<Andphe> aro como que no
<Andphe> asi trabajo yo
<Andphe> :\
<hollman> debo estar haciendo algo mal
<Andphe> pero cual es el problema ?
<Andphe> cree /var/www/consultaDB y le da parmisos para que ud pueda modificar
<Andphe> copie los archivos que tiene hasta ahora
<Andphe> y cree un proyecto PHP con archivos ya existentens en esa carpeta
<hollman> no parce eso hago
<hollman> y pailas
<hollman> cree /var/www/php
<hollman> le di permisos
<hollman> cree el proyecto en netbeans en esa ruta
<hollman> y al ejecutar dice: Forbidden
<hollman> You don't have permission to access /php/ on this server.
<Andphe> ahh bueno pero es que si la carpeta se llama php
<Andphe> y que hay en esa carpeta php ?
<Andphe> hay un archivo index.php o index.html ?
<hollman> si, lo acabo de crear ... y ahora si. me toco cambiarle el nombre al proyecto a index
<hollman> pero no que mierda, algo tengo mal
<hollman> receurdo en la u no tenia que hacer tanta mierda
<hollman> eso fue instalar netbeans y listo
<Andphe> al proyecto ?
<Andphe> o al archivo ?
<Andphe> es que eso es de apache
<hollman> al proyecto
<hollman> no Andphe pero es que yo receurdo, uno solo monta netbeans y esa mierda ya funcionaba sin lio
<hollman> no entiendo por que tanto problema ...
<Andphe> hey
<Andphe> lindos los logs que van a quedar
<Andphe> :S
 * Andphe le da tabla a hollman 
<hollman> mejor me voy pa dev-co que si puedo
<PalinT> hey man
<kuadrosx> hollman: mira los comentarios en http://www.caracol.com.co/nota.aspx?Id=1414168
<hollman> :E me editaron la url por que copia y pegue
<hollman> lo peor. no deja editar
<hollman> salut Andphe :P
<Andphe> je
<hollman> salut no salud, pilas
<hollman> jejejeje
 * Andphe se hace el loco
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> muchachos miren: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/discover-ubuntu-ubuntu-commercial/ç
<SergioMeneses> muchachos miren: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/discover-ubuntu-ubuntu-commercial
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-22
<note> Que mas moachos!!
<note> .. trabajdno fuertemente
<note> quien quiere tequila?
<note> todo sea por el eslogan de ubuntu
<note> grmly jag2kn kuadrox locobot_5 m4v note ubuntu log alguito de tequila pa amenizar la noche?
<jag2kn> aguanta :)
<note> listo!!! por donde te envio... supongo que una copa altica!!!
<note> con sal?
<note> jaq2kn
<note> jag2kn
<jag2kn> y limon
<note> !!! clarines!!!
<note> listones lo estoy sriviendo.. pero afondo blanco!!!
<note> jag2kn que no se diga que "No invito"
<jag2kn> jeje
<jag2kn> gracias, :P
<jag2kn> pille http://www.gizmodo.es/2011/01/20/riete-tu-del-gta-o-del-gt5-policia-londinense-cruzando-la-ciudad-a-todo-gas-por-un-trasplante.html
<note> uhy que es eso
<note> uhy que video!!!
<note> llegar a rcurzar... en 35 mintuos!!
<note> eso es como ir a 90 km/h
<jag2kn> que buen uso de la velocidad
<jag2kn> aja
<note> jag2kn quiero ser un policia de londres!
<jag2kn> jejeje
<jag2kn> sip eso mismo estaba pensando
<jag2kn> :P
<note> !!!!uha de dos si.. el bullar no me da plata me vuelvo fugitivo de la justicia
<note> jag2kn
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-23
<juan91> buenas tardes
<juan91> quien utiliza joomla
<juan91> no nadie???????'
<Atah> Hola hermanos, quiero desinstalar el draw, base de libreoffice, alguien podria indicarme como hacerlo?
<sirderigo> buenas noches
<sirderigo> ¿quien esta de humor para ayudarme con un problemilla de batería?
<setobauer> rato sin venir por aquí
<kuadrosx> setobauer: si, desdeque se volvio de mejor familia JK
<setobauer> kuadrosx: D:
<setobauer> yo sot re humilde
<setobauer> soy*
<xgeriuz> hola gente
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-16
<yuliany> Hola
<yuliany> hay alguien 
<k-milogars> sip
<yuliany> una preguntica :)
<k-milogars> si
<yuliany> cuando actualizo me sale esto:
<yuliany>  Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbird-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<k-milogars> intentalo mas tarde
<yuliany> y  no me deja actualizar :'(
<yuliany> llevo varios dias buscando y nada 
<k-milogars> sudo sed -i s/universe// /etc/apt/sources.list
<k-milogars> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<k-milogars> muestre la salida
<k-milogars> depronto ya no existe el paquete
<the_new> buenas tardes a todos
<k-milogars> k tal
<yuliany> ok ya te digo 
<yuliany> un momento
<the_new> muy bien
<the_new> les comento soy un usuario nuevo en GNU/Linux
<the_new> acabo de comprar una samsung np305
<the_new> pero tengo lios pues al bajar y subir el brillo de la pantalla con la tecla fn el teclado se muere y toca reiniciar la pc
<the_new> estuve buscando en la red encontre posibles soluciones para modelos parecidos lo hice y no funciono
<the_new> no se endonde buscar o que hacer
<the_new> mmm ninguna idea??
<yuliany> q pena se cayo el internet
<k-milogars> the_new que version de ubuntu
<k-milogars> tranquila
<the_new> 10.04 lts de 32 bits
<yuliany> mira me sale esto:
<yuliany>  1	# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110211.1)]/ lucid main restricted      2	# See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to      3	# newer versions of the distribution.      4	      5	deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted      6	deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted      7	      8	## Major bug fix updates produced after the fina
<yuliany> no cabe todo ;)
<k-milogars> en un pastebin
<the_new> k-milogars
<k-milogars> ni idea puede ser problema de las X
<the_new> es solo pulsar la tecla fn + una F# y se muere
<the_new> bueno
<the_new> oye y ubuntu co que actividades realiza
<the_new> o que hace el grupo Co
<the_new> bueno un feliz día 
<the_new> veo que poco hablan aki
<yuliany> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=U0RT7bik
<yuliany> :)
<k-milogars> el sypnatic te abre
<k-milogars> lo que quiere decir que la ruta no existe
<k-milogars> busca la ruta correcta en el ppa que estas usando en su web
<yuliany> el synatic me abre...
<yuliany> me dices que edite el sources.list
<yuliany> y 
<yuliany> que le añada esa linea
<k-milogars_> abras el synaptic
<k-milogars_> y mire que te dice
<k-milogars_> la ppa de la ruta no existe de sonbird
<yuliany> sip me dice lo mismo
<cereal__> buenas '
<cereal__> alo????
<cereal__> hola?
<yuliany> hola
<yuliany> me puedes ayudar con un problema
<yuliany> ?
<cereal__> yo tambien tengo problemas pero parece que no hay nadie
<cereal__> hola ?
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-17
<UBravo> buenas noches
<mt> one question, ¿why I get "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz 404 Not found" when I do "do-release-upgrade" if us.archive.ubuntu.com don't appear in sources.list? thanks!
<mt> ¿como es posible que al hacer "do-release-upgrade" obtenga un error "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz 404 Not found" si en sources.list no está ese repositorio?
<itespacios> hola a todos
<itespacios> amigos de casualidad alguno sabe como podria abrir itunes 2 veces en mi equipo 
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-18
<alejandro_> hola buenas
<alejandro_> necesito instalar una tarjeta de red encore n300 quien me ayuda que no e podido
<IngForigua> alejandro_: hola
<alejandro_> , hoa
<alejandro_> IngForigua hola me puedes ayudar con mi inconveniente
<alejandro_> ?
<IngForigua> alejandro_: pos intentare
<IngForigua> es usb o pci
<alejandro_> exelente 
<IngForigua> o pcies
<alejandro_> us
<IngForigua> Ex
<alejandro_> usb
<IngForigua> mandese un lsusb
<IngForigua> !n300
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'n300'.
<alejandro_> esa es a referencia de la tarjeta
<alejandro_> es que te estoy hablando desde xp porque no tengo conexion desde ubuntu
<IngForigua> Ahhhh caramba
<IngForigua> alejandro_: estas inscrito a la lista
<IngForigua> de correo
<alejandro_> si creo que si
<IngForigua> Es que si no estas en ubuntu pues dificil amigo
<alejandro_> mmm
<alejandro_> me tocara solucionar ese detalle y vover a preguntar de nuevo
<alejandro_> hola
<alejandro_> buena cçnoche quien me ayuda a instalar tarjeta de red inalambrica usb encore n300
<IngForigua> alejandro_: 
<IngForigua> madese un lsusb
<alejandro_> listo
<alejandro_> si me la reconoce
<alejandro_> dice : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<alejandro_> que mas hagp
<alejandro_> hago
<alejandro_> en xp con everes me dice que la tarjeta es : (Realtek RTL8192CU Wireless LAN driver)
<alejandro_> busque ese driver para ubuntu lo encontre y lo descargue
<alejandro_> pero igual no se como instalarlo
<IngForigua> en que viene empaquetado alejandro_
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> tar.gz
<IngForigua> deb
<IngForigua> rpm
<alejandro_> zip
<IngForigua> zip
<IngForigua> $ unzip archivo.zip
<IngForigua> !zip
<kubot> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<alejandro_> y lo extraje y hay barios archivos entre esos uno install.sh
<IngForigua> !unzip
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'unzip'.
<IngForigua> sh ./install.sh
<alejandro_> que creo que es el importante
<IngForigua> en la terminal
<alejandro_> aja que hago en el terminal
<alejandro_> nada'
<alejandro_> quien me ayuda
<dedalux> buenas noches una pregunta como cambio el nickname del irc que me sales es el nombre del equipo
<UBravo> dedalux: escribes /NICK  "Nick que deseas"
<DEcheverriS> muchas gracias soy nuevo en el IRC
<mapa> ami no me gusta la sopa
<UBravo> a mi tampoco me gusta la SOPA....
<dacreativo> ola
<k-milogars> k tal
<dacreativo> amigo
<dacreativo> tengo
<dacreativo> un prole me ayudas
<k-milogars> ok miremos aver :)
<dacreativo> Como instalo 
<dacreativo> flash player
<dacreativo> 64bt ubutu 
<k-milogars> http://novatillasku.com/2011/07/14/instalar-flash-player-11-64-bits-en-ubuntu-11-04/
<SergioMeneses> dacreativo, saludos
<dacreativo> olas q mac
<dacreativo> yo soy novato
<dacreativo> no entiendo eso tuuto
<SergioMeneses> dacreativo, no puedes instalarlo desde synaptic?
<dacreativo> aya
<k-milogars> abajo la sopa
<dacreativo> ziisiii
<dacreativo> abajo
<dacreativo> internet libre para todos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o
<dedalux> Buenas tardes como cambio el nick permanentemente
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-19
<smoz> hola
<smoz> hay alguien?
<smoz> me pueden ayudar?
<IngForigua> naaa
<luis> hola
<luis> como puedo actualzar mi kernel
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-20
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: JoseGutierrez como vamos?
<JoseGutierrez> Hi SergioMeneses bn mijo al fin para cuando vamos a programar la reunion para el proyecto de documentacion?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: el fin de semana saco tiempo y armamos todo
<SergioMeneses> porq toca reprogramar el bot
<SergioMeneses> y ya hable con mujica para registrar el canal de las meetings
<SergioMeneses> y agregarle bot tambien
<SergioMeneses> vamos con toda xD
<JoseGutierrez> si dale de una!!!1
<JoseGutierrez> bye 
<IngForigua> sergiokof: ping
<sergiokof> pong
<krik> hola
<krik> alguien ahí?
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-21
<JHOSMAN> wenas hay reunion? 
<JHOSMAN> MI android me dijo! 
<IngForigua> Hoy?
<IngForigua> Na
<JHOSMAN> Aun sergio no sincroniza en Calendar de GOogle =/
<troya> ubravo estas  
<troya> m4v estas  
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-14
<Cesarecf> :-D
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-15
<Cesarecf> buenassss
<abimael> hola buenas noches a todos los de ubunto 
<abimael> tengo el compiz activado pero kiero activar el Freewins: Sirve para poder girar las ventanas (también en profundidad)
<abimael> no existe la descarga
<abimael> porque o donde lo puede encontrar
<abimael> aki teng la pagina donde estan todos los efectos pero ya no estan http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2007/11/23/plugins-compiz-fusion/#more-1277
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches abimael
<abimael> buenas noches DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> abimael revisndo en la wiki de compiz http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Freewins
<DGUERRERO> me doy cuenta que el plugin pudo haber sido abandonado, ya que no registra una actualizacion desde el 2008
<abimael> si eso vi gracias guerrero cmo siempre ayudando te agradesco
<abimael> por el conocimiento que es libre
<DGUERRERO> y como tu mencionas, al parecer fue dado de baja de los repositorios, pero al parecer fue un error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1012194
<abimael> bueno esta bien DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> mirando aún mas profundamente en launchpad, al parecer hay alguien que precisamente está intentando revivir freewins como un merge para compiz https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-freewins
<DGUERRERO> pero aun está en development, y parece ser que aun esta muy inestable
<abimael> bueno me pareceria perfecto que revivieran el freewins porque muchos plugin estan padres  seria de lujo ubunto 
<DGUERRERO> si, en mi caso yo uso Kubuntu, una distribucion muy similar a ubuntu que usa KDE como escritorio, y que es altamente configurable sin tener que instalar nada
<abimael> si he escuchado sobre kubunto que es bueno
<abimael> pero el kubunto que version m recomiendas
<DGUERRERO> que equipo tienes?
<DGUERRERO> Kubuntu es un poquito mas pesado que ubuntu, pero por lo general corre bien
<abimael> pues es una minilap msi procesador atom n450 y en ram 2gb 
<abimael> DDRII
<abimael> porque tengo el ubunto 12.04 lts pero es gnome se me hizo mas liviano porque el unito me consumia muchos recursos
<DGUERRERO> see, unity sucks hehe
<abimael> porque el uniti me consumia muchos recursos
<DGUERRERO> cuando ubuntu elimino GNOME y paso a unity yo me cambié a KDE
<abimael> el kde es usas en kubunto pero si es mas liviano con GNOME
<abimael> porque han salido varios como el KDE,GNOME,UNITY pero donde se me blokeaba mucho fue en UNITY
<DGUERRERO> lo que pasa es que KDE es pesadito, no tanto como unity, pero un poquito mas que GNOME
<DGUERRERO> pero ellos tienen una version para laptops como la tuya, que se llama Kubuntu Netbook
<DGUERRERO> pero es un poquito dificil de usar jeje
<abimael> lo dificil de usar te refieres a los controladores o en que aspecto
<abimael> en la terminal cambia mucho 
<DGUERRERO> no, lo que pasa es que esta dirigido a maquinas pequeñas, asi que el menu y la barra de aplicaciones son un poco "inusuales"
<abimael> no pues mejor me kedo con ubunto gnome mientras me compro una con dual core y pues le instalaria kubutno 
<DGUERRERO> mejor jeje
<abimael> y eso de configurable kubunto a que te refieres ya trae todos los efectos y tiene que saber uno para meterse agrandes rasgos
<DGUERRERO> exacto
<abimael> como el fedora ya tre todo igual
<DGUERRERO> no hay que instalarle nada, solo meterse al menu de configuracion y empezar a jugar jeje
<abimael> eso suena bien DGUERRERO JEJEJE
<sergiokof> http://www.neoteo.com/el-suicido-de-aaron-swartz?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Neoteo+%28Neoteo+RSS%29
<SergioMeneses> a ver sergiokof 
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, tenaz
<sergiokof> verdad
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, que si que
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, no se valla a matar
<sergiokof> ustd es importante en ubuntu
<sergiokof> :-)
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ni por cuantas ...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, eso seria luto nacional!
<sergiokof> claro men
<sergiokof> :-P
<sergiokof> si yo lo hago mi grupo de fans en face les da un patatus :-p
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, en el camello?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, como todos los dias
<sergiokof> y ustd?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ando ahorita en bucaramanga
<diegoBukaro> buenas tardes 
<diegoBukaro> tengo una duda
<diegoBukaro> por un inconveniente que tuve con mi equipo, tuve que formatear y volver a instalar mi ubuntu...
<diegoBukaro> tiene algo que ver con la firma del codigo de conducta o con la firma?
<SergioMeneses> diegoBukaro, q si el codigo de conducta tiene algo q ver con que ud formatee su pc?
<SergioMeneses> wtf
<diegoBukaro> si, osea con todo ese proceso de la firma o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> diegoBukaro, no, nada que ver
<SergioMeneses> de hecho la firma del codigo no le pide ni reiniciar el equipo
<diegoBukaro> unmn osea no tiene nada que ver.... listo.. gracias..
<SergioMeneses> diegoBukaro, ok
<SergioMeneses> :D
<diegoBukaro> es que estoy terminando la suscripcion, dice que hay que editar el wiki y publicar.. la verdad no encuentro las plantillas ... De verdad disculpen la ignorancia pero quiero aprender
<SergioMeneses> porq no se esperan un poco... es irc no es soporte de telefonica :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: perdio su firma digital, no seas tan agresivo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no lo decia por la pregunta sino que no se esperan a que los demas revisen de nuevo el irc
<SergioMeneses> xD
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: yo se, siempre me dejan escribiendo el mensaje...
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pero, igual lo decia porque contestaste muy feo :P
<kuadrosx> recuerda que la gente que entra por primera vez es timida
<kuadrosx> no puedes llegar escribiendole wtf...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, tienes razon
 * SergioMeneses hugs kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: y bueno, tambien puedes hacer como en el soporte por telefono
<kuadrosx> "por favor espere un momento"
<kuadrosx> "buenas tardes"
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: vos entendes como va eso de MAAS?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1XH0SQARgo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pille dev-co
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, maas se poderoso, junto a juju y landscape es lo mejor de canonical
<SergioMeneses> en eso no tiene competidores
<kuadrosx> pero los manes alquilan el metal o toca ponerlo uno?
<hollman> buenas tardes
<hollman> bart1, kuadrosx pattoin sergiokof sergiokof 
<sergiokof> oe
<kuadrosx> don hollman o/
<hollman> como les ha ido el día de hoy ? :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, como saca el ↑ ?
<SergioMeneses> hey hey hollman 
<hollman> ↑↑↑↑↑ ?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, la respuesta le sirvio?
<SergioMeneses> ↑↑↑↑↓↓↓↓
<SergioMeneses> madness
<hollman> como saca esas flechas ?
<hollman> :P
<hollman> es que no he aprendido nada el dia de hoy por procastinator
<hollman> aprendamos almenos a hacer flechitas
<bart1> Buenas hollman....
<SergioMeneses> hollman, con altGr
<SergioMeneses> y U
<SergioMeneses> altGr + U flechita arriba y altGr solo flechita abajo
<hollman> ↓ð@ł€¶ŧ←↓→øþłĸŋđðßæ«»¢“”N
<hollman> VEA PUES
<SergioMeneses> ↓↓↓↓
<SergioMeneses> ↑↑↑↑
<hollman> que hay pa hacer ?
<hollman> ando bored 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pero no anda estudiando para aprender mas y ser como kuadrosx ?
<hollman> ha verdad que sergiokof ahora es universitario
<hollman> como le va sergiokof ?
<hollman> no, yo ando perdiendo el tiempo
<hollman> ahorrando para comparme una nave espacial
<hollman> y un peble
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pero el kof no se habia graduado?
<hollman> pebble
<SergioMeneses> peble?
<kuadrosx> hollman: pues a ver, el nexus de johanna tiene un problema con la wiriless
<kuadrosx> a veces no la encuentra ni estando al lado del router
<kuadrosx> ideas?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja kuadrosx con las q sale
<hollman> sergiokof, http://getpebble.com/
<hollman> kuadrosx, mmmmm
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pues el pregunto que habia para hacer :P
<sergiokof> ne por estar con esa vuelta de linux no me ha dejado
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ++
<hollman> antes que nada, no han buscado en google si esa nexus ha salido con defectos de wifi ?
<kuadrosx> lo mejor que he encontado es https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34942 xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, deje el trabajo y graduese... no le pagan mas con titulo?
<kuadrosx> hollman: parece que es android en si :|
<hollman> wow kuadrosx pero google saca mil resultados de problemas en nexus 4 + wifi
<hollman> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=nexus+4+problem+wifi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&safe=on
<kuadrosx> me imagino
<kuadrosx> pero es por la version del android
<hollman> pero pa ese ya salio la 4.2.2
<hollman> enq ue android la tienen ?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, hay que mantener 3 mujeres 4 chinos
<kuadrosx> hollman: en ese
<SergioMeneses> huy parse eso de tener mosa es para gente con dinero
<kuadrosx> After installing the 1.1 MB Android 4.2 update to my Nexus 7, it has stopped working as well. DO NOT INSTALL THAT UPDATE until Google has fixed this issue. This is extremely frustrating, as both my phone and tablet have now been rendered useless.
<kuadrosx> hollman: ↑
<kuadrosx> hollman: igual ahora hice que funcionara y no se como
<kuadrosx> osea que no es hardware :P
<SergioMeneses> señores: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2012-December/002957.html
<hollman> kuadrosx, Dont get me wrong but did you try to restart the Router? :P
<hollman> jejejejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> lol
<kuadrosx> hollman: a lot of times :P
<kuadrosx> y reinciiar el cell
<hollman> ese lo leí en http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2029855
<hollman> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36736-nexus-4-not-connecting-to-wifi/
<hollman> como que todo mundo anda cagado con ese mismo problema en ese cell
<kuadrosx> y 
<kuadrosx> As workaround: If WiFi connection is broken, turn on "flight mode", wait a few seconds and turn it off again. Works for me, maybe it works for your problems too.
<kuadrosx> xD
<hollman> I had some wireless connectivity issues that were resolved by disabling Wi-Fi optimization under advanced settings. Might help
<hollman> ahi tienen pañitos de agua tivia.
<kuadrosx> yo creo que es una convinacion nexus router :P
<hollman> eso mas bien cambiele la rom
<hollman> ese no esta soportado por cyanogenmod ?
<hollman> convinacion ?
<kuadrosx> combinacion*
<hollman> jejeje
<kuadrosx> osea el router tiene algo mal configurado
<hollman> corrijo. combiación nexus 4 router
<kuadrosx> bueno será esperar :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, y http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/index.php?title=Mako_Info ?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hollman ubuntu-rom
 * SergioMeneses runs
<hollman> nuevamente, en febrero SOLO sale para la galaxy nexus 
<hollman> SergioMeneses, aveces es mas que troll
<hollman> jajajaja
<hollman> mentiras ;)
<hollman> hubiera sido jhosman dice ubuntu-co-room
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, al jhosman si no me lo aguanto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> a uds porque son amigos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<hollman> amigos ?? :P
<SergioMeneses> esta bien
 * SergioMeneses eliminando a hollman y a kuadrosx del fb
<hollman> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hollman> :(
<kuadrosx> el jhosman es vien
<kuadrosx> peliones
<kuadrosx> yo tengo a meneses en el fb?
<DGUERRERO> Buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, seee
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<kuadrosx> bueno, igual casi ni entro por allá
<hollman> yo soy amigo de todos
<hollman> tengo tantos que no se a quien tengo
<hollman> lol
<hollman> hola DGUERRERO 
<hollman> como es que se llama kuadrosx ?
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, \o
<SergioMeneses> jajaja hollman es todo famoso parse! que pereza
<kuadrosx> hollman: jorge
<SergioMeneses> parse yo uso el fb para reirme
<hollman> SergioMeneses, claro, no ve que yo acepto a todos los que me envian invitacion en el fb
<hollman> ve yo pense que tenia al kuadrosx en fb 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, yo no... uno no sabe una vieja hay toda acosadora
 * SergioMeneses dreams
<hollman> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no anda trabajando?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, sej
<SergioMeneses> hollman, veo xD
<hollman> el sysadmin puede jugar tetrinet :P
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y como esta el camello de sysadmin por allaa?
<SergioMeneses> si aguanta?
 * SergioMeneses desempleado
<hollman> SergioMeneses, psss, no se
<hollman> me imagino que igual de mamon a todo el mundo
<hollman> sysadmin solo hay uno
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<hollman> el mas odiado y al que ams negrean
<kuadrosx> no mas negriado q un dba
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y que tal es la paga?
<SergioMeneses> buena / mala
<SergioMeneses> no tire cifras
<hollman> de todo mano
<hollman> donde estaba antes me pagaban 1 peso
<hollman> ahora me pagan 2 pesos
<hollman> osea hay de todo
<hollman> jejejejeje
<kuadrosx> ome me antoje de un smartphone
<kuadrosx> pero no se, quiero un bb10 o un jolla
<kuadrosx> o una vaina asi hype
<hollman> cuando salgan los ubuntu phone ;)
<kuadrosx> falta mucho
<DGUERRERO> un bb no es un smarthphone, es un telefno fijo muy caro XD
<kuadrosx> http://jolla.com/
<hollman> DGUERRERO, un bb con bb os 10 creo que si
<kuadrosx> DGUERRERO: el 10 hace la magia :P
<DGUERRERO> nah, a mi los bb me parecen los peores telefonos que hay...
<kuadrosx> ni ha salido como sabes que es malo?
<DGUERRERO> será un milagro si es medianamente aceptable
<DGUERRERO> porque miren el hw de una maquina bb, desastrozo
<DGUERRERO> y si sigue como vienen con ese  bb os...
<hollman> DGUERRERO,  procesador Cortex A9 a 1,5 GHz, 2 GB de RAM y 16 GB 
<hollman> con eso viene el bb 10
<hollman> microUSB y HDMI
<hollman> batería de 1.800 mAh
<DGUERRERO> asi tal cual vienen los gama media ahora...
<kuadrosx> ve los manes de jolla se fueron pa' china :P a diseñar la ui
<kuadrosx> curioso
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, kuadrosx hollman https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541906_4538999627657_165656404_n.jpg
<kuadrosx> todo puede cambiar
<kuadrosx> al menos eso nos ha ensañado la industria de los celulares
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, me llamo la atencion la imagen... pa' eso sirve fb
<SergioMeneses> el hollman disque desparchado... fijo lo pusieron a camellar
<SergioMeneses> xD
<kuadrosx> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Cp4T05uVhB8/UPW143e3c9I/AAAAAAADVAs/epJ0hlzNXGU/w497-h373/tumblr_mgoa88jPZS1rwc1lro1_500.jpg
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ↑
<hollman> SergioMeneses, estaba al telefono buscando mas billete por que eso de sysadmin no mas no da 
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, q pailas ome
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y porque no pilla una vacante de sysadmin en canonical
<SergioMeneses> ellos pagan bien
<SergioMeneses> y el trabajo es chevere
<hollman> aguanta comprar pailas.com
<SergioMeneses> programando charms, stacks, mass, juju
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pero https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7x2st8Rpx-g/UPMq-MnZhdI/AAAAAAAApyw/YMrQOUoMyyk/s400/google-plus-facebook.png
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, sabe q no se
<SergioMeneses> aveces veo q el topic es justin bieber y pues me da depre
<hollman> <SergioMeneses> aveces veo q el topic es justin bieber y pues me da depre
<kuadrosx> eso cuando fue?
<kuadrosx> hace como un año?
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> y todos los post era burlandose
<SergioMeneses> hollman, kuadrosx ni me fije de que era
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno ya limpie los circulos y ando solo en comunidades cheveres
<kuadrosx> lo de las comunidades esta muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> seee
<kuadrosx> me entran ganas de ir al hackbo
<kuadrosx> pero pues alla nadie me conoce
<kuadrosx> depronto xtingray
<SergioMeneses> hollman, kuadrosx http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ud diga q va de parte mia o de hollman y listo
<hollman> yo voy el jueves kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pa eso digo que voy de parte de jhoanna
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> johanna*
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, tambien
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no diga q va de parte de ella....
<SergioMeneses> valla con ella!
<SergioMeneses> vaya
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, aqui en CO pagan mejor a los developers que a los sysadmin
<kuadrosx> pagan como igual creo yo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no creo, ella tiene que ir a la oficina
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, yo tengo amigos que en dos años ya ganan casi 4
<SergioMeneses> pues yo se que todo en la vida no es dinero... pero bueno
<kuadrosx> mas o menos eso ganaba cuando sali de la u
<kuadrosx> ahora gano 0
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, andas desempleado?
<kuadrosx> emprendedor
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, dice: ahora que trabaje joha
<kuadrosx> #thesocialnetworkqoute
 * SergioMeneses runs
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ve' 
<kuadrosx> no, no digo eso
<kuadrosx> yo trabajo, lo que no tengo es empleo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, point
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, en ese contexto pues tambien trabajo jajaja
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver si me pongo a estudiar y aplico a canonical
<bart1> SergioMeneses a ti te llegan los correos de la lista del Concilio de UCO ?
<SergioMeneses> bart1, que fue lo ultimo q escribieron?
<bart1> Proyecto de Educación con Software Libre
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> como yo deje el team de lp pues me elimina de la lista
<bart1> mmm ya es q queria ver su comentario respecto a ese correo...!!
<SergioMeneses> bart1, hoy es el 3er martes del mes mañana lo miro
<SergioMeneses> acabo de salir de reunion del quality team
<bart1> (Y) 
<SergioMeneses> bart1, :)
<SergioMeneses> bart1, cuando es la proxima reunion del concilio?
<bart1> el otro Jueves!1
<bart1> a las 8pm
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-16
<javieer1> buenas noches
<DGUERRERO> Bunas, Sergiomeneses
<DGUERRERO> ya se de quién es kubot
<DGUERRERO> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-co. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, vea pues es de m4v 
<DGUERRERO> pero creo que anda un poco desactualizado
<DGUERRERO> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, jeje si ni tanto
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo a almorar
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-17
<julianbigb> Buenas noches.
<julianbigb> Quien ha tenido exito con tarjetas graficas NVIDIA 630M con los driver privativos en ASUS N46V
<hollman_> siempre los mismos
<hollman_> sergiokof, SergioMeneses bart1 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hollman_ ?
<SergioMeneses> que paso?
<hollman_> soy hollman_
<hollman_> hollman se quedo en la casa
<hollman_> tetrinet ?? :P
<SergioMeneses> que es eso de tetrinet?
<hollman_> ñerda
<hollman_> has leido pro todo lado y no te has tomado la molestia de preguntarle a google ?
<SergioMeneses> no
<hollman_> :(
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, aaaaah ya ando mirandolo
<SergioMeneses> http://tetrinet.info/index.php/en/
<sergiokof> tetris en LAN?
<hollman_> tetris de a 6 jugadores maximo
<hollman_> lan o wan
<sergiokof> para que los humillo
<SergioMeneses> jaajajaja el kof con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> fijo anda bajando el cliente de windows
 * SergioMeneses runs
<hollman_> jajajajaja SergioMeneses +1
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, tengo KDE
<sergiokof> me toca bajar
<sergiokof> ahora las dependencias 
<SergioMeneses> yo ando sincronizando unas daylis apenas termine miro lo del tetris
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud donde anda trabajando?
<sergiokof> sew eurodrive
<sergiokof> ya llevo como 4 años
<sergiokof> aca
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, :o osea q gana ya como 3 palos
<sergiokof> brincos dieras
<sergiokof> se gana normal
<sergiokof> lo que gana un linuxcero normal
<sergiokof> :-P
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, y ud q hace¿?
<sergiokof> sysadmin
<SergioMeneses> neh mk eso toca como desarrollar
<sergiokof> ?
<sergiokof> como asi
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> hay amigos q con dos años ya ganan como 4 palos
<sergiokof> si claro
<SergioMeneses> 3'8 por hay
<sergiokof> yo tambien conozco 
<sergiokof> un amigo que entro a ibm y se gana 12
<sergiokof> y me ofrecio 5 palos 
<sergiokof> y no me fui
<sergiokof> por que 
<sergiokof> la estabilidad que tengo
<sergiokof> no la cambio por ahora
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<sergiokof> es qeu hay trabajos buenos
<SergioMeneses> parse ahora q esta joven cual carajo de estabilidad
<sergiokof> pero no duraderos
<sergiokof> muchas responsabilidades
<hollman_> <SergioMeneses> parse ahora q esta joven cual carajo de estabilidad +1
<sergiokof> lo que pasa es qeu cuando uno ya tiene responsabilidades no se puede poner a jugar con eso
<sergiokof> antes me valia madres
<hollman_> sergiokof, se cree papa
<sergiokof> pero ya tengo familia wey
<sergiokof> y compre apartamento
<hollman_> hijo ?
<sergiokof> hijo no
<hollman_> ha eleganting
<sergiokof> hollman, si gana como 4 millones
<sergiokof> :-P
<hollman_> ya casito
<sergiokof> :-)
<hollman_> yo no se por que la gente es tan misteriosa con eso del sueldo
<hollman_> uno le pregunta, oiga ud cuanto gana
<hollman_> y se ponen nerviosos
<hollman_> como si uno los fuera mandar a robar oq ue hps
<sergiokof> por que es colombia
<sergiokof> jajajaja
<hollman_> que pendejada
<hollman_> yo creo que lo hacen mas por complejo
<hollman_> pena, miedo que se yo
<hollman_> kuadrosx, ud cuanto gana ? 
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, cuanto gana
<sergiokof> xD
<kuadrosx> 0 USD
<hollman_> ha verdad que está de emprendedor ahora
<hollman_> yo se que le va a reventar )
<hollman_> kuadrosx, que andas desarrollando ahora ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, hollman ahora no ando trabajando
<sergiokof> yo creo que donde nos reunieramos varios amigos emprendedores con algo de capital podriamos montar un buen negocio siempre y cuando halla dedicacion por parte de todos
<SergioMeneses> pero ganaba casi un palo mensual por ops
<sergiokof> el dia que yo salga de aca monto empresa
<kuadrosx> hollman_: lo mismo de hace mas de un año
<kuadrosx> oja.la
<SergioMeneses> el kuadrosx vive de las regalias y propiedades
<sergiokof> he estado trabajando con vtiger y me parece un sofware excelente para ofrecer a las empresas 
<bart1> me quede dormido en el work....xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, parse pero con los estudios y esas jodas no le pagan mas?
<SergioMeneses> o manejan certificaciones?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, yo gano 2.5
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, gana bien... pues para bogota
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sergiokof> todavia sigo en la lucha  de terminar la U
<sergiokof> por que por estar trabajando no he terminado 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, hagale
<sergiokof> pero aca pagan por conocimiento, creen en el conocimiento empirico pero tambien ayudan para que uno termine la U
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, esta en cucuta?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ahorita no... ando en bucaramanga
<sergiokof> bucaramanga mano
<sergiokof> y eso
<sergiokof> ?
<sergiokof> vacas
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, si... pero ya la otra semana vuelvo a cucuta a buscar camello parse
<bart1> http://www.emadridnet.org/seminario-emadrid-aprender-software-libre-experiencias-todos-niveles
<SergioMeneses> lastima q en colombia la parte educativa no sea tan promisoria... o bueno no tanto
<hollman_> kuadrosx, ping
<bart1> Hola SergioMeneses asi es ..:S  es una lastima...
<kuadrosx> este man se cae mas que...
<SergioMeneses> se conecta con señales de humo xD
<bart1> jajaj o le roba el Internet al vecino...
<SergioMeneses> bart1, +1
<SergioMeneses> how to crack WEP
<bart1> http://greeklug.gr/images/stories/drastiriotites/pressrelease-20130111-dim_kal-libreoffice-en.pdf
<hollman_> estan como a 150k los tickets ida y vuelta a cartagena
<hollman_> como para ir
<bart1> si vine avise con tiempo!! y se le organiza tour norturno...xD
<bart1> http://www.pegateya.com/ciudad/cartagena/index.php
<sergiokof> bart1, como te aguantas esa calor todo el dia
<bart1> sergiokof porque paso todo el dia en la oficina con aire a 17° grados..:D 
<sergiokof> ha bueno
<bart1> y los domingos para las islas asi q relaj
<sergiokof> jajaja
<sergiokof> qeu vida tan dura
<bart1> jejej q culpa q queden cerca y salgan barata el dia...xd
<sergiokof> bart1, ami me gusta ir a cartagena
<sergiokof> de vacaciones
<sergiokof> pero vivir
<sergiokof> no se
<sergiokof> me hace falta los trancones
<sergiokof> xD
<SergioMeneses> huy paseito a cartagena hollman +1
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, lol
<bart1> sergiokof yo la verdad no me imagino viviendo fuera de ctg...!! aca se pasa muy relaj...xd jejeje
<sergiokof> eso hagamos FLISLEP
<sergiokof> Festival latinoamericano de instalacion de software libre en la playa
<sergiokof> xD
<bart1> Como el drupalCamp...xd Cartagena 2013 se llama
<bart1> @DrupalEnlaPlaya
<bart1> xd
<bart1> https://twitter.com/drupalenlaplaya
<sergiokof> jejeje
<sergiokof> joomlaenlaplaya
<sergiokof> :-P
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, neeeh
<SergioMeneses> paseo
<SergioMeneses> este man con lo q sale 
<sergiokof> tututu?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, maybe
<sergiokof> #tututu ? hollman 
<SergioMeneses> si el hollman y el kuadrosx pagan
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> o0 hay canal ?
<bart1> Para los asistentes de DrupalCampCartagena tienen pase free para 4 disco tekas en le centro de la ciudad....xD
<SergioMeneses> bart1, especifique "tekas"
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<bart1> jajaj
<sergiokof> o.O
<sergiokof> en cual aerolinea
<sergiokof> estan asi de economicos
<sergiokof> los pasajes
<sergiokof> ?
<bart1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/397178_273435622776055_609292628_n.jpg
<bart1> ya a sergiokof se le daño la mente...xD
<sergiokof> jejjejej
<hollman_> sergiokof, avianca
<sergiokof> :-O
<hollman_> bart1, cuando es que es eso ?
<bart1> 25y26 
<hollman_> de este mes ?
<bart1> si
<hollman_> hui no ta caro pa esa fecha avianca :S
<hollman_> 360 maracas
<SergioMeneses> y hospedaje donde el bart1 
<hollman_> donde el jairoserrano :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, tambien
<bart1> yo puedo hospedar en casa... 
<bart1> no vieron el mensaje q deje por la lista de correo: Para los miembros de UbuntuCO que tengan pensado venir al DrupalCampCartagena yo les puedo ayudar con el Hospedaje..
<bart1> Saludos .
<bart1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-January/033837.html
<hollman_> bart1, no nos ayudas con el 50% de los tickets ?? ;)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajajaj
<bart1> tampoco llegamos hasta alla....xD
<hollman_> bart1, bueno, el 30%
<hollman_> :P
<bart1> :-X
<SergioMeneses> huy parse las 12 ya
<bart1> si ya quieron q sean las 2 para salir del trbajo...
<SergioMeneses> bart1, en q trabaja?
<bart1> SysAdmin de Comfamiliar Cartagena
<bart1> por 5 horas y el resto se lo Dedico a RedTIC
<SergioMeneses> huy el bart1 debe ser lukero
<bart1> lukero ??? o.O
<SergioMeneses> bart1, de plata
<SergioMeneses> con plata, de lukas, el q sale con las niñas "de bien" como el sergiokof  o el hollman 
<bart1> jajajaja
<bart1> no nada normal....
<sergiokof> http://www.enter.co/vida-digital/estados-unidos-no-fabricara-una-estrella-de-la-muerte/
<sergiokof> qeu locos
<bart1> estan los gringos pintados...xD
<SergioMeneses> :(
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, I'm your father!!!
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  I'm your tio!!!
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, how is it possible?
<sergiokof> preguntale a tus antepasados
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> el homo-kof
<SergioMeneses> ese jhosman sale con unas vainas :S
<kuadrosx> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-metric-system-standard-united-states-instead-imperial-system/FndsKXLh
<kuadrosx> esta es mas importante ↑ 
<kuadrosx> xD
<bart1> y eso SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lol
<SergioMeneses> bart1, aparentemente perdio unas claves personales 
 * SergioMeneses encoge los hombros
<bart1> lol
<SergioMeneses> bart1, hollman sergiokof kuadrosx me acaban de contactar para trabajar como dba en bogota
<SergioMeneses> o0
<bart1> nice sergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, dont go away plase
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "dont" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> please
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, es dba ? vea pues
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, jhosman me dijo que no me he tomado la molestia de xxxx
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, pues no experto pero hay me escribieron... molestia de? pm
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, si te vas a venir a vivir a Bogota y piensas vivir solo no se venga por menos de 1.5
<hollman_> aca la plata no rinde
<hollman_> arriendo, servicios etc son ams caribes
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, si claro
<SergioMeneses> aunq no entendi lo de jhosman
<hollman_> con el tiempo entendera
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Buenas tardes a todos 
<hollman_> mi joven padawanbuenas tardes DGUERRERO-mobile 
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, como digas
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo... nos vemos en la noche
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Hollman_ kuadrosx sergiokof use sagem comp recuperate un MBR de un disco duro?
<DGUERRERO-mobile> *saben cómo recuperar un MBR 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> !mbr
<kubot> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sergiokof> DGUERRERO-mobile, http://www.visualbeta.es/246/software-libre/super-grub-disk-restaura-el-arranque-de-nuestro-sistema/
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ok, gracias
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Pero me acabo de dar cuenta que también se tiró la tabla de particiones del disco duro, ahí que?
<kuadrosx> la cagaste :P
<DGUERRERO-mobile> See, y fuerte 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> No hay manera de al menos recuperar los datos?
<kuadrosx> hollman_: m4v sergiokof saben si uno puede hacer "extensiones o algo asi" para vnc ?
<sergiokof> DGUERRERO-mobile, hay muchas
<sergiokof> depende del formato
<sergiokof> ext3?
<kuadrosx> el DGUERRERO-mobile debe estar sudando frio
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ext4 preciso se dañó donde tenía mi /home
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Estoy
<sergiokof> se borro?
<sergiokof> por que fsck.ext4 te recupera la estructura
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Le metí el cd de 12 04 y gparted me muestra donde estaba la partición como espacio libre
<sergiokof> kuadrosx> la cagaste :P
<sergiokof> +1
<DGUERRERO-mobile> No me digan que pailas pailas
<hollman_> kuadrosx, ni idea
<kuadrosx> no le toma la particion el live?
<DGUERRERO-mobile> No
<kuadrosx> hollman_: gracias
<kuadrosx> sitico
<sergiokof> jajaj
<sergiokof> y no tenias backup
<sergiokof> DGUERRERO-mobile, tu crees en dios?
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Obvio no
<sergiokof> es mejor que creas
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ni backups ni nada
<sergiokof> :-P
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Como quien dice acabo de perder 4 meses de trabajo y lo que necesito entregar el lunes en el trabajo.......
<kuadrosx> podes recuperar la info
<kuadrosx> solo no trabajes sobre el disco
<kuadrosx> DGUERRERO-mobile: http://superuser.com/questions/171673/how-to-recover-files-from-linux-ext4-harddrive
<kuadrosx> seguramente le va a taer todo ahi junto
<kuadrosx> sin estructura
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Precisamente no he hecho nada más además de pasarle el Live de 12.04 
<kuadrosx> pero pues una noche de abrir y cerrar archivos es es menor a 4 meses 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ps me da susto
<sergiokof> hollman_, kuadrosx  si saben hace cuanto instalaron su linux? con cual comando ? "acabe de saber como "
<DGUERRERO-mobile> En el enlace que me paso dice que con hiren Boot cd y testdisk
<kuadrosx> ni idea?
<sergiokof> ls -lct /etc | tail -1 | awk '{print $6, $7, $8}'
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Sergiokof más bien ayúdame XD 
<sergiokof> lo que hace es buscar el archivo mas antiguo en el /etc
<sergiokof> :-)
 * sergiokof abr 4 2012
<sergiokof> y si ese dia compre el portatil
<sergiokof> :-P
<sergiokof> ya mire en la factura
<sergiokof> xD
<Guest66470> :P Funciona esto del Cloak! =) 
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-18
<yeisondel> buena tarde
<vientosolar> buenas tardes yeisondel
<yeisondel> soy de pereira y apenas estoy familiarizandome con linux
<yeisondel> buena tarde vientosolar, es que hay que saber ingles..?
<vientosolar> bienvenido 
<yeisondel> gracais
<vientosolar> no, no es necesario porque?
<yeisondel> gracias,
<yeisondel> ppor la bienbenidad
<vientosolar> tienes tu softwase en inglés?
<yeisondel> pues toda la vida he utliado windows y quiero seguir utilizando linux, en especial ubunto, 
<yeisondel> no
<vientosolar> y entonces porqué preguntas por el inglés?
<yeisondel> por que mas arriba escribio dguerrero en ingles
<DGUERRERO> ??
<vientosolar> No veo ningun mensaje de Dguerrero en inglés. Debe ser algun mensaje del Servidor IRC
<DGUERRERO> eso mismo iba yo a decir, ese mensahe que se muestra en ingles es simplemenre una sugerencia del servidor IRC
<vientosolar> Estoy leyendo "Prentice Hall The Official Ubuntu Book 7th Edition 2012.pdf" esta muy interesante. 
<vientosolar> vamos a ver si el enlace del Torrent copia bien: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:71bab263a8cefeb43c3c448e50a24fca7a9d0752&dn=Prentice%20Hall%20The%20Official%20Ubuntu%20Book%207th%20Edition%202012&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ffr33domtracker.h33t.com%3A3310%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=
<vientosolar> http%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.1337x.org%3A80%2Fannounce
<yeisondel_> ok, pues basicamente me estoy pasando a ubunto, lo que pasa es que lo instale en mi  pc de  la casa pero me instalo en la misma particion de win7
<yeisondel_> no entiendo que paso, se me cerro el navegador
<yeisondel_> vientosolar..¡
<vientosolar> que paso yeisondel? Pensé que te habías ido. 
<vientosolar> Qué problema tienes? 
<yeisondel_> nop, no se que paso pues se me cerro el navegador. y tube que volverlo a iniciar
<yeisondel_> ustedes son de bogota.o de  a donde de aca de colobia-..?
<yeisondel_> perdon colombia..¡
<vientosolar> yo vivo en Villavicencio
<yeisondel_> y hace cuanto opera con linux..?
<vientosolar> empece con la versión 10.10 
<vientosolar> me cambie de lleno a linux en la version 11.10 
<vientosolar> no se si este torrent sirva, pero aqui va: Prentice Hall The Official Ubuntu Book 7th Edition 2012.pdf.torrent
<yeisondel_> que ese torren, que es un torren..?
<yeisondel_> torrent
<kuadrosx> linux != ubuntu
<kuadrosx> :|
<kuadrosx> y ubunto != ubuntu
<vientosolar> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrent
<vientosolar> hey kuadrosx 
<yeisondel_> y hay alguien de peraria..?
<yeisondel_> dguerrero esta ahi..?
<DGUERRERO> see
<yeisondel_> aca hay alguien de pereira
<yeisondel_> ,..?
<DGUERRERO> hmmm, ni idea, seguramente, pero el que sabe de eso no anda por aqui...
<yeisondel_> quien es el que sabe..?
<vientosolar> ahi llegó.. 
<vientosolar> jejeje
<yeisondel_> hollman..?
<hollman> yeisondel_, ?
<yeisondel_> como esta  hollman,  soy de pereira, usted es de aca
<yeisondel_> ..?
<hollman> nop
<hollman> bogota
<yeisondel_> aca en esta comunidad hay alguien de pereira..?
<yeisondel_> compañero hollman, en donde puedo conseguir una gorra de ubuntu..?
<hollman> en shop.canonical.com
<hollman> no se la verdad 
<yeisondel_> y esa tienda que en bogota..?
<yeisondel_> nop, perdon , ya me di cuenta, es la pagina principal de ubunto,(europa) no hay nada que hacer
<yeisondel_> hasta luego compañero y gracais
<yeisondel_> gracias
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-19
<JHOSMAN> kuadrosx: :P 
<JHOSMAN> Encontré una falla de seguridad 
<kuadrosx> JHOSMAN: donde, de que? :O
<JHOSMAN> por Privado 
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-20
<DGUERRERO-mobile> !Hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es 
<jmsm157> buenos dias, es que tengo un problema con un driver de video ati que no he logrado conseguir para mi portartil entonces no se si pe puedan ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-15
<juank_es> #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-12
<Ultrabook> Buen día amigos.
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-13
<Ubuntero|15020> hola a todos
<Ubuntero|15020> quien me puede brindar información sobre como instalo mis tarjetas de red wlan y lan atheros en ubuntu
<Ubuntero|15020> ???
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-15
<Ubuntero|76526> Buenas
<Ubuntero|76526> algún informático?
<JGBO> Hola ofprieto
<ofprieto> hola JGBO
<JGBO> Alguna vez ha usado Musix?
<ofprieto> no
<JGBO> Estoy buscando en la web pero no encuentro nada.
<JGBO> No he podido iniciar sesión.
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab_, buenas noches!
#ubuntu-co 2017-01-22
<BUSHIDO> Hola
